
Ask HN: Should not we control spread of Covid 19 news on social media? - ajaviaad
IMHO spreading fake COVID 19 news on social media is creating more panic than coronavirus itself. Should not we raise voice and concern on it.
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
Who gets to determine what is the fake COVID news? It's a slippery slope.

